
In Defense of Gen Y Workers - estherschindler
http://www.cio.com/article/157050
======
jimbokun
OK, I'll bite.

"Microsoft Power Point is better than 3-fold foam boards. Much. So please
don't ask me to use inferior tools. Why should I?"

You claim you don't want to use inferior tools, and then claim Microsoft Power
Point as a non-inferior tool?

BWA-HAHAHAHA!

Maybe if she said Keynote I could take her seriously.

I also find it amusing that she thinks the fact that she can use Facebook and
IM makes her some kind of technological genius. And, no, I don't find an
inability to find a book in the library a sign of intelligence. I don't think
someone who doesn't think reading books is worthwhile should be making snide
comments about other people's intelligence. Just yesterday the NYTimes
reported on a study that basically said we're getting dumber because we don't
read enough. Not just in reading skills, but even Math and Science.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/19/arts/19nea.htm>

So maybe Gen Y. needs to put down the cell phone, log off of Facebook and
start reading a book before their IQ drops any farther than it already has.

------
edw519
"I love the Internet, online communication and Facebook because these
technologies allow me to do what I do best: multitask."

OK, let's get this straight once and for all...

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MULTI-TASKING.

Even when you think you are, you aren't. You're just switching really fast.
Probably too fast to do any one thing well. Which makes the following
statement all the more ridiculous:

"I want devices like BlackBerrys, Palm Pilots and the like, to allow me to
stay focused on work at all times."

Does anyone even remember what "focused" means any more?

Just do one thing, the most important thing until it's not the most important
thing any more. Then do THAT most important thing. Don't need much technology
for that. Just a little discipline.

Now stop reading this and go do that.

